# Sick E.M.S. JOKES



## TTLWHKR (Mar 13, 2005)

A medic goes to an MVA and finds a Porsche that sideswiped a concrete pillar, tearing the drivers arm off. As the medic is coming at him through the passenger door, the driver is moaning "Oh, my Porsche...Oh, my Porsche, Oh my poor poor Porsche!" The medic says, "Pal, forget about your car, look at your arm." The yuppie looks down where his arm used to be and moans, "Oh my Rolex...Oh, my Rolex!" 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Q. What did the Paramedic say to the stroke patient with left side paralysis?
A. You're going to be all right! 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Three medics are walking on a beach, taking a break from an ambulance convention on a tropical island. They happen upon an antique bottle and in examining it, they all-too-predictably release the genie trapped inside. He offers them the obligatory three wishes and they agree to split them: one each. 

The first medic, an Advanced EMT, says, "I want to be ten times smarter so I can better help my patients!" "A noble wish, Master!", says the genie as he waves his hands. "Granted!" The Advanced EMT is ten times smarter. 

The second medic, a Paramedic, says "Well, I would like to be a hundred times smarter, to better help all the patients I have to work on." "Another noble wish!", says the genie and he makes the second medic a hundred times smarter. 

The third medic, a Field Supervisor, pipes up and says, "I wish to be a thousand times smarter, in order to best help all the patients that I must care for, genie." 

The genie cocks an eyebrow at him and says, "Are you quite sure that that is your wish?" "Yes, that is my wish! A thousand times smarter", asserts the third medic. 

"Very well! The most noble wish of all! Granted!!", booms the genie and he waves his hands. 

The supervisor is now an EMT. 





Five surgeons were taking a coffee break and discussing their work. The first said, "I think accountants are the easiest to operate on. You open them up and everything inside is numbered."
The second said, "I think librarians are the easiest to operate on. You open them up and everything inside is in alphabetical order."
The Third said, "I like to operate on electricians. You open them up and everything inside is color-coded."
The fourth one said, "I like to operate on lawyers. They're heartless, spineless, gutless, and their heads and their butts are interchangeable."
Fifth surgeon said, "I like Engineers...they always understand when you have a few parts left over at the end..."



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

A psychiatrist's secretary walks into his study and says, "There's a gentleman in the waiting room asking to see you. Claims he's invisible."
The psychiatrist responds, "Tell him I can't see him." 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
An eminent heart specialist was at a glittering social function and was in animated conversations with a lovely young thing wearing a great deal of makeup and the barest minimum of clothing. It was only a few minutes too late that the good doctor became aware that his wife, whom he thought was safely in the next room, was watching him with a steely glare.
Clearing his throat, the doctor said, "Ah, my dear, that young lady over there and I were just indulging in a purely professional consultation."
"So I can well imagine," said his wife icily, "but was it your profession, or hers?" 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------





Q: Doctor, doctor! Do you make house calls?
A: Only if your house is sick! 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
While working at the lumber yard pushing a tree through the buzz saw, a guy accidentally shears off all ten of his fingers. He goes to the emergency room. The doctor's says, "Yuk! Well, give me the fingers, and I'll see what I can do."
The guy says, "I haven't got the fingers."
The doctor says, "What do you mean, 'you haven't got the fingers'? It's 1998. We've got microsurgery and all kinds of incredible techniques. I could have put them back on and made you like new. Why didn't you bring the fingers?"
He says, "Well, heck, doc, I couldn't pick 'em up." 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The patient shook his doctor's hand in gratitude and said, "Since we are the best of friends, I would not want to insult you by offering payment. But I would like for you to know that I had mentioned you in my will."
"That is very kind of you," said the doctor emotionally, and then added, "Can I see that prescription I just gave you? I'd like to make a little change..." 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The general was confined to the military hospital for treatment of a minor malady.
For almost a week he made a complete nuisance of himself, irritating both staff and the other patients, demanding attention and expecting his every order to be followed immediately. He was in a six-man ward rather than a private room, his meals were too cold or not served to suit his taste, the light needed to be adjusted to his demands, the nighttime activities interfered with his rest...and on, and on.
One afternoon an orderly entered the room. "Time to take your temperature, General."
After growling at the orderly, the general opened his mouth to accept the thermometer.
"Sorry, General, but for this test we need your temperature from the other end."
A whole new barrage of verbal abuse followed, but the orderly was insistent that a rectal temperature was what the test called for.
The general at last rolled over, bared his rear, and allowed the orderly to proceed. The orderly then told the general, "Stay exactly like that and don't move. I'll be back in five minutes to check up on you," and withdrew.
An hour later, the head nurse entered the room, saw the general with his bare rear in the air and gasped, "What's going on here?"
"Haven't you ever seen someone having their temperature taken?" the general barked.
"Yes, I have, General, but not with a daffodil!" 



A nurse is doing her rounds on the ward when she overhears a conversation coming from the day room......
"I'm sure it's spelled 'W O U M'" says one man.
"No, I think you'll find it's spelled 'W O O M'" replies another.
The nurse interjects "I'm sorry, but it's spelled W O M B."
"Listen dear," replies one of the men, "have you ever heard a whale fart before?" 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Q: How many doctors does it take to screw in a light bulb?
A: It all depends on the light bulb's health plan! 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Three physicians were knocking on the Pearly Gate and wanted permission to enter. St. Peter asked the first one, "What did you do on earth?"
He said, "I treated the poor patients free."
Peter said, "ENTER."
The second doctor replied to the same question. "I was involved in reserach to find a cure against AIDS."
Peter said, "ENTER."
The third gave this answer: "I was an HMO physician."
Peter said, "Enter, but only for four weeks." 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Doctor comes home and finds he has no water so he calls a plumber. 
The plumber walks in and has the water back on in five minutes.
The plumber turns around and hands the doctor a bill for $275.00.
The outraged doctor stammers, "I'm a Neuro-surgeon,not some damn dumb plumber, and I don't even make that much for five minutes work!"
The plumber smiles and says, "Yeah, I know, I didn't make that much when I was a Neuro-surgeon either."

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Patient: I'm in a hospital! Why am I in here?
Doctor: You've had an accident involving a train.
Patient: What happened?
Doctor: Well, I've got some good news and some bad news. Which would you like to hear first?
Patient: Well... The bad news first...
Doctor: Your legs were injured so badly that we had to amputate both of them.
Patient: That's terrible! What's the good news?
Doctor: There's a guy in the next ward who made a very good offer on your slippers.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Things You Don't Want to Hear During Surgery...
"Better save that. We'll need it for the autopsy."
"Someone call the janitor - we're going to need a mop."
"Accept this sacrifice, O Great Lord of Darkness"
"Bo! Bo! Come back with that! Bad Dog!"
"Wait a minute. If this is his spleen, then what's that?"
"Hand me that...uh...that uh.....thingie."
"Oh no! I just lost my Rolex."
"Oops!"
Hey, has anyone ever survived 500ml of this stuff before?"
"Damn, there go the lights again...."
"Ya know, there's big money in kidneys. Hell, the guy's got two of them."
"What do you mean you want a divorce?"
Everybody stand back! I lost my contact lens!
Could you stop that thing from beating; it's throwing my concentration off.
What's this doing here?
I hate it when they're missing stuff in here.
That's cool! Now can you make his leg twitch?!
Well folks, this will be an experiment for all of us.
Sterile, shcmeril. The floor's clean, right?
OK, now take a picture from this angle. This is truly a freak of nature!
Nurse, did this patient sign the organ donation card?
Don't worry. I think it is sharp enough.
FIRE! FIRE! Everyone get out!
Darn! Page 147 of the manual is missing!





An elderly black lady was involved in an MVA. While trying to get the details of the accident, I asked her if the police had responded. "Yes", she said. I then asked her if she was cited. "I was at first, but then I calmed down", she replied. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
One night, as a couple lay down for bed, the husband gently taps his wife on the shoulder and starts rubbing her arm. The wife turns over and says "I'm sorry honey, I've got a gynecologist appointment tomorrow and I want to stay fresh."
The husband, rejected, turns over and tries to sleep. A few minutes later, he rolls back over and taps his wife again. This time he whispers in her ear, "Do you have a dentist appointment tomorrow too?" 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The difference between God and a Paramedic is that God doesn't think he's a Paramedic!


----------



## Wingnut (Mar 13, 2005)

LMAO!  :lol:


----------



## EMTstudent (Mar 14, 2005)

> *The supervisor is now an EMT. *




LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol: 

OMG - too great


----------



## Phridae (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blueeighty8_@Mar 13 2005, 03:26 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 I've heard that but it was kind of different.

3 nurses are walking along the beach when they find a lamp. One nurse rubs the lamp and a genie pops out. 

The genie says "Thank you so much for freeing me! I have been trapt for 3000 years. For that I will grant you each one wish"

The first nurse thinks for a minute, then asks "I want to be the best nurse, so I want to be 25% smarter than everyone else" The genie nods and the wish is done. The nurse is no the smartest nurse ever.

The second nurse scoffs and says "I want to be smarter than her!" The genie rolls his eyes and nods again and the wish is done. "Now you are the smartest nurse ever"

The third nurse thinks for a seconds then says "Well, I want to be smarter than both of them, I want to be the best nurse ever." The genie thinks for a second also, then nods and the wish is done. 

The third nurse is turned into a paramedic.


----------



## emt3225 (Apr 12, 2005)

These jokes are soo funny............I don't think i have ever laughed soo hard..


----------



## MedicPrincess (Apr 12, 2005)

Ok, Very funny stuff!!!


----------



## TTLWHKR (Apr 12, 2005)




----------



## trackmedic (May 22, 2005)

Very Funny


----------



## EMTI&RESCUE (Jul 6, 2005)

Very very funny..I especially liked "Things you dont want to hear during surgery"


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 6, 2005)

I never actually read them. Maybe I'll do that later. My wife's been nagging me all day, get up and do things, blah, blah, blah... I don't know how she expects me to climb a ladder and clean the gutters with a broken leg. Unless she wants me to have another and a broken arm too. She goes to work later, then I'll be on my own again.    I'll give the firemen 50 bucks to bring the ladder truck out and clean them. Maybe I'll take pictures.


----------



## Phridae (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@Jul 6 2005, 10:31 AM
> * I never actually read them. Maybe I'll do that later. My wife's been nagging me all day, get up and do things, blah, blah, blah... I don't know how she expects me to climb a ladder and clean the gutters with a broken leg. Unless she wants me to have another and a broken arm too. She goes to work later, then I'll be on my own again.  I'll give the firemen 50 bucks to bring the ladder truck out and clean them. Maybe I'll take pictures.  *


That I'd want to see.

Not you with a broken arm, but the ladder truck parked in your front lawn. Just thought I should clarify that.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Phridae+Jul 6 2005, 11:45 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Phridae @ Jul 6 2005, 11:45 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-TTLWHKR_@Jul 6 2005, 10:31 AM
> * I never actually read them. Maybe I'll do that later. My wife's been nagging me all day, get up and do things, blah, blah, blah... I don't know how she expects me to climb a ladder and clean the gutters with a broken leg. Unless she wants me to have another and a broken arm too. She goes to work later, then I'll be on my own again.    I'll give the firemen 50 bucks to bring the ladder truck out and clean them. Maybe I'll take pictures.   *


That I'd want to see.

Not you with a broken arm, but the ladder truck parked in your front lawn. Just thought I should clarify that. [/b][/quote]
 I would too.. But they said "NO". Not even for 100 bucks. I wasn't going any higher, I can pay the amish guy down the road 20 bucks to do it.    But I'd give him the 50 so I don't go to hell.


----------



## Phridae (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+Jul 6 2005, 12:58 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ Jul 6 2005, 12:58 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would too.. But they said "NO". Not even for 100 bucks. I wasn't going any higher, I can pay the amish guy down the road 20 bucks to do it.    But I'd give him the 50 so I don't go to hell. [/b][/quote]
 You're just too good.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jul 7, 2005)

PFFFTT!!  Something tells me its going to take A LOT MORE than paying the Amish guy $50 to clean you to keep you out of hell!!

   :lol:     :lol:


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTPrincess_@Jul 7 2005, 09:46 AM
> * PFFFTT!!  Something tells me its going to take A LOT MORE than paying the Amish guy $50 to clean you to keep you out of hell!!
> 
> :lol:     :lol: *


 Clean - the - storm - gutters...  :blink:


----------



## Phridae (Jul 7, 2005)

Normally, I would say that she has a point.

But, I want to try and make good with Alex.

So, I won't say that.  h34r:


----------



## vtemti (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@Jul 6 2005, 11:31 AM
> * I never actually read them. Maybe I'll do that later. My wife's been nagging me all day, get up and do things, blah, blah, blah... I don't know how she expects me to climb a ladder and clean the gutters with a broken leg. Unless she wants me to have another and a broken arm too. She goes to work later, then I'll be on my own again.    I'll give the firemen 50 bucks to bring the ladder truck out and clean them. Maybe I'll take pictures.   *


 She knows you. Is it actually broken or is there a con involved? Also, if you really need the gutters cleaned, try catching some kids going by. They will probably do it for $10.00. 

Hope you got insurance though!


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vtemti+Jul 7 2005, 08:39 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (vtemti @ Jul 7 2005, 08:39 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-TTLWHKR_@Jul 6 2005, 11:31 AM
> * I never actually read them. Maybe I'll do that later. My wife's been nagging me all day, get up and do things, blah, blah, blah... I don't know how she expects me to climb a ladder and clean the gutters with a broken leg. Unless she wants me to have another and a broken arm too. She goes to work later, then I'll be on my own again.  I'll give the firemen 50 bucks to bring the ladder truck out and clean them. Maybe I'll take pictures.  *


She knows you. Is it actually broken or is there a con involved? Also, if you really need the gutters cleaned, try catching some kids going by. They will probably do it for $10.00. 

Hope you got insurance though! [/b][/quote]
 I called a contractor to do it, and install metal screens over the gutters so they can't get clogged up. I think there's a dead squirell in one of the down spouts, it overflowed tonight.  :blink:


----------



## Jon (Jul 8, 2005)

Alex has his mind in the gutter, again....


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@Jul 8 2005, 03:02 PM
> * Alex has his mind in the gutter, again.... *


 What's your point?


----------



## Jon (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+Jul 8 2005, 04:39 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ Jul 8 2005, 04:39 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-MedicStudentJon_@Jul 8 2005, 03:02 PM
> * Alex has his mind in the gutter, again.... *


What's your point? [/b][/quote]
 making the pun... mind in gutter, cleaning gutters.....

Nevermind...


----------



## Wingnut (Jul 8, 2005)

Why don't witches wear underwear?




















It gives them a better grip on the broomhandle. :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Phridae (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wingnut_@Jul 8 2005, 05:17 PM
> * Why don't witches wear underwear?
> 
> 
> ...


   :mellow:


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Jul 8 2005, 04:02 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Jul 8 2005, 04:02 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


making the pun... mind in gutter, cleaning gutters.....

Nevermind... [/b][/quote]
 I know what you meant, I was being funny.

Or I thought anyway!


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wingnut_@Jul 8 2005, 05:17 PM
> * Why don't witches wear underwear?
> 
> 
> ...


 that's just wrong...


----------



## vtemti (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+Jul 9 2005, 12:10 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ Jul 9 2005, 12:10 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Wingnut_@Jul 8 2005, 05:17 PM
> * Why don't witches wear underwear?
> 
> 
> ...


that's just wrong...   [/b][/quote]
 

I think we are all there! :lol:


----------



## Stevo (Jul 10, 2005)

ooooh, that's just a _visual_ i don't need..ouch!... :blink:


----------



## vtemti (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vtemti+Jul 9 2005, 09:00 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (vtemti @ Jul 9 2005, 09:00 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I think we are all there! :lol: [/b][/quote]
 OOOOPS! To late to edit.

I meant we are all in the gutter, not riding around on a broom with some ole hag covered in warts that doesn't wear panties.

Stevo you are right, not a good vision!!!! :wacko:


----------



## Stevo (Jul 11, 2005)

> *not a good vision!!!!*



'tis why s**t like this happens methinks...


----------



## vtemti (Jul 12, 2005)

Is that your ex?????  

Just kidding.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 13, 2005)

Is that a drinking straw in the eye?


ugh.

.faints.

 :wacko:


----------



## shorthairedpunk (Jul 13, 2005)

"The difference between God and a Paramedic is that God doesn't think he's a Paramedic!"


----------



## vtemti (Jul 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shorthairedpunk_@Jul 13 2005, 01:28 AM
> * "The difference between God and a Paramedic is that God doesn't think he's a Paramedic!"
> 
> 
> *


 That's Goooooood!! :lol:


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 13, 2005)

And then some people became Satan.


h34r:


----------



## CodeSurfer (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stevo_@Jul 11 2005, 07:54 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Thats what I do to myself whenever an old lady wants to show me exactly where her cathedor is leaking...


----------

